# Married but alone



## Jewels1100 (Apr 11, 2019)

I’m 36 years old, married 11 years with 2 kids and a pretty lovely life however I essentially live as a single person. I have a husband who spends 60-70 + hours a week at work ( all hours of the day/night/weekends ) and I sleep alone , eat alone , go to events alone..... basically everything alone. I’m here looking for advice or a different perspective on how to continue on this way


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Is husband working to pay for a expensive house & new cars?

If so, may need to sell the over priced house and re-evaluate priorities.


----------



## Jewels1100 (Apr 11, 2019)

We live in a very expensive city so unfortunately our cost of living is very high. However we don’t own anything extravagant or go on vacations. Just a house with normal cars. 
He works so much because he loves it and because he is a high rank and is needed a lot. He also has some issues about financial stability I believe stemming from his upbringing.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Have y'all talked about this--the importance, the isolation, the feelings of coming so far down his list of priorities? Loneliness smothers feelings of intimacy and connection. His health and relationships with both you and your children are suffering. Perhaps, marriage counseling (third party guidance) could be helpful.


----------

